# I am on Xbox live



## Finshaggy (Dec 23, 2013)

I haven't had Xbox live since I lived at my mom's house 2 years ago

Gamertag: HannibalImhotep


----------



## GOD HERE (Dec 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I haven't had Xbox live since I lived at my mom's house 2 years ago
> 
> Gamertag: HannibalImhotep


I'm guessing you moved back in.


----------



## chewberto (Dec 23, 2013)

Sweet bro! Wanna be my friend?


----------



## slowbus (Dec 23, 2013)

his mom prolly doesn't even know he is in the basement


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome back to the real world.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 23, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Welcome back to the real world.


Xbox = the real world?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Xbox = the real world?


Yes,Yes it does!


----------



## slowbus (Dec 24, 2013)

about a pound


----------



## chewberto (Dec 24, 2013)

Seriously, nobody wants to be my friend?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;f-I9LDNHyAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-I9LDNHyAY[/video]


----------



## mudminer (Dec 24, 2013)

I guess he will b letting us know when he gets up to pee next. Well...thats assuming he bothers getting up.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 24, 2013)

mudminer said:


> I guess he will b letting us know when he gets up to pee next. Well...thats assuming he bothers getting up.


Only if it takes me 2 years to get there


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm playing Black Ops 2 if anyone wants to join


----------



## anzohaze (Dec 24, 2013)

Finshaggy do you have a life to me it sounds you have no life and have nothin going for you every post I have seen from you is bitcoins and now x box do you do anything that has a meaning


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 24, 2013)

anzohaze said:


> Finshaggy do you have a life to me it sounds you have no life and have nothin going for you every post I have seen from you is bitcoins and now x box do you do anything that has a meaning


Lol

Maybe try paying attention. There is a LOT more going on than Xbox and Bitcoins


----------



## chewberto (Dec 24, 2013)

We gonna be friends or not? I wanna be friends with Your mother ( a trophy wife in the parlance of our time ) and your sister too! Do they have a gamer tag? I am desperately seeking companionship. Get back to me!


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 24, 2013)

Does anyone else here play Xbox live? 


I have an El Gato Video Capture Card, so I will be making YouTube videos soon. And I already have a fairly active channel without the video game videos.


If you would like to be in YouTube videos for:
Minecraft
Halo
Call of Duty
etc


Add me


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 24, 2013)

I totally forgot RIU has a gaming section now Can someone please move this there?


----------



## chewberto (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm right here, can't you hear me?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Dec 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Xbox = the real world?


There are some claims that this statement is truth. Creepy avi btw. I'm on ps3 no xbox.


----------



## slowbus (Dec 24, 2013)

x box olympics mang


----------



## neosapien (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm assuming you made this post because you like to be trolled in multiple facets of your life.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 24, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Does anyone else here play Xbox live?
> 
> 
> I have an El Gato Video Capture Card, so I will be making YouTube videos soon. And I already have a fairly active channel without the video game videos.
> ...


Plenty of people have xbox live. Now add the facts together and what do you get?


----------



## chewberto (Dec 24, 2013)

I Kinda get the feeling like I'm being ignored by you Finn?


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 24, 2013)

BTW my strategy on COD is to be a distraction with my 300 round light machine gun, to draw in everyone on the other team. Then shoot people that peek out by using my infrared scope to find them. All the while placing bouncing betties and throwing smoke so I can hit people with my thermal while they can't see.

So basically I just open the way for the rest of my team. So if you want someone that will berserk while you use precision take people out, we should team up.

If I can find someone who is good at sniping and someone who is good with a shot gun we could run any map.


----------



## blacksun (Dec 25, 2013)

Nothing worse than minecraft lets play videos.

OH WAIT THERE IS

Vanilla minecraft on a CRAPBOX lets play videos...made by finshaggy.

YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

You could possibly win "shittiest video on all of youtube in all of 2013" if you get it up there ASAP. 

Do they have a contest for that? 

Lots of views and BITCOINS!!! if they do though, so might as well!


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 25, 2013)

Wow, "let's play" could you not think of a gayer more childish phrase to come in here with? LOL

1st I don't do let's plays, my game recordings are meant to be the base of historical and strategical discussion, not tutorials for gamers. 

2nd "Let's plays" are for people that play video games all day anyway and have for years. They just decided "Let's play" with people from the internet. I on the other hand have not played games for years. And when I did play games I only really played Halo.


So your idea was gay and your bases was retarded. I'm not doing let's plays


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 25, 2013)

Some might be inclined to think that he used this form of a gay and retarded idea because it highlighted similar characteristics in yourself?


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 25, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Some might be inclined to think that he used this form of a gay and retarded idea because it highlighted similar characteristics in yourself?


Lol

No one on this website knows anything about me, my friends and family hardly know anything about me. So it's kind of impossible for someone to mimic characteristics of mine when they don't know anything about me.

Knowing who my mom and sister are, and telling me to buy things when I have no money, in no way educate you about me as a person. 

And if I'm so gay and retarded, why do you keep coming to my threads like they are the best thing you have to do right now?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 25, 2013)

You're threads and youtube channel are more than enough to educate us on your cognitive abilities  I read your threads for the entertainment, and before you get any ideas, that's entertainment at your expense


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 25, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> You're threads and youtube channel are more than enough to educate us on your cognitive abilities  I read your threads for the entertainment, and before you get any ideas, that's entertainment at your expense


My threads and YouTube channel?!?!?!

1. You guys don't pay attention in my threads, you ALWAYS come in with a preconceived idea of who I am, based on arguments you have had with me or seen me have with other people, all stemming from me not having money. So basically all the "characteristics" you guys have learned about me, are just extensions of poverty and have nothing to do with me as a person.

2. My YouTube channel doesn't have much about me, most of my YouTube channel is about things that have nothing to do with me. And since I don't have money I personally do not do things that I enjoy in my videos. Except smoking.

...

So you guys "know about me" that I am poor, and that I smoke weed. Anything else is just shit you made up to make it funnier that I'm poor and stoned.


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 25, 2013)

And dont forget we also know your brain is waaaaaaay over nuted


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 25, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> And dont forget we also know your brain is waaaaaaay over nuted


Does this have something to do with me reading a lot? I honestly don't think many people here realize I read a lot and have since I was little.

My inventions thread is about to get a lot bigger, I am currently reading a book about different mechanical movements and devices.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 25, 2013)

I don't need to know anything "about you" to know the kind of person you are  For instance i do not need to know what someone is called to tell that they may suffer from down syndrome  

I'm still confused though. You said i'm on your ignore list yet you go about your way to read and reply to me, that seems a little bit retarded now doesn't it?

We don't need to make up anything, your threads are proof enough (and we actually do pay attention, hence we can hazzard a fairly accurate guess as to the kind of person you are, that's just your pathetic defense mechanism "oh you guys just don't know what i'm actually talking about, you need to pay attention"...)

You talk about things being retarded, you couldn't even spell the word "coin" out loud


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 25, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I don't need to know anything "about you" to know the kind of person you are  For instance i do not need to know what someone is called to tell that they may suffer from down syndrome
> 
> I'm still confused though. You said i'm on your ignore list yet you go about your way to read and reply to me, that seems a little bit retarded now doesn't it?
> 
> ...


So basically you know nothing about me but are ready to pass judgement openly and brazenly. Anything else you would like to prove besides those two things?


----------



## Alienwidow (Dec 25, 2013)

Dude were all aware of how smart you are. Remember such episodes as...hey guys, watch me make a co2 generator that will spray molasses and yeast water all over my lights. Or i think its a good idea to make sure uncle buck knows me by name. Or im going to ash my doobies all over my plants and then baste them with milk while cooking them with a halogen work light. Nahhh, we dont know shit about ya do we?


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 25, 2013)

Alienwidow said:


> Dude were all aware of how smart you are. Remember such episodes as...hey guys, watch me make a co2 generator that will spray molasses and yeast water all over my lights


See, what does any of this shit have to do with me. I mixed too much yeast and molasses my first time. Boo hoo, I just put it in a cardboard box and there was never another mess.

You guys are stupid.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

I am back home, minecraft and COD BOps 2 are in the mail. I was playing my brother's copy before.

I'll be getting other games soon as well as doing some PC gaming.


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Dec 30, 2013)

hey fellas im on xbox live too   add me if you want

gamertag is: OGFire1517


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

Minecraft just came, I am going to play. It is the first Xbox live game I've really ever gotten. At least since I got live, and before this I just had Red dead, but no live.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

I just remembered to read the back of my games to see what I have that is compatible with live, here's the list:

Minecraft
Assassins Creed 3
Assassins Creed Brotherhood
Rage
Homefront
Borderlands
Mercenaries 2
Red dead redemption, regular and zombie version


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't even have an xbox anymore, but you need to get battlefield.


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Dec 31, 2013)

all i got is
batman arkham city
tomb raider
darksiders 2 
halo 4
halo reach
and madden 25. let me know if anybody has madden to get that ass whooped


----------



## cricket101 (Dec 31, 2013)

Gamertag: W0LFBITE
(The 0 is a zero)

Games:
Battlefield 4
Borderlands 2

Lovin' bf4 right now!


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Dec 31, 2013)

thats all u got????? im trynna play some madden or halo or something i do want bf4 though i heard its really good!!!!!!!!


----------



## cricket101 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thats the only multiplayer stuff i have right now =(


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 4, 2014)

Alienwidow said:


> Dude were all aware of how smart you are. Remember such episodes as...hey guys, watch me make a co2 generator that will spray molasses and yeast water all over my lights. Or i think its a good idea to make sure uncle buck knows me by name. Or im going to ash my doobies all over my plants and then baste them with milk while cooking them with a halogen work light. Nahhh, we dont know shit about ya do we?





Finshaggy said:


> See, what does any of this shit have to do with me. I mixed too much yeast and molasses my first time. Boo hoo, I just put it in a cardboard box and there was never another mess.
> 
> You guys are stupid.


if your head goes from what i said here to your reply there without stopping at go or collecting 200 dollars god help us all. I think you were concieved in rice yourself fin, buck spooged on your moms face while eating rice and created the first baby ever from a box of rice-a-roni and a penthouse.....and riu as the honor of having him as a member. Lucky us.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2014)

Alienwidow said:


> if your head goes from what i said here to your reply there without stopping at go or collecting 200 dollars god help us all. I think you were concieved in rice yourself fin, buck spooged on your moms face while eating rice and created the first baby ever from a box of rice-a-roni and a penthouse.....and riu as the honor of having him as a member. Lucky us.


You realize that my point in that was that you know nothing about me as a person. I told you that you knew nothing about me and you started talking about how I spilled some molasses once. Are you lost? Do you need help finding out where your supposed to be or what you are doing and saying?

Why are you in this thread?


----------



## cheeba soulja (Jan 4, 2014)

Battlefield 4 on Xbox one is the shit!!


----------

